# Training in Indy



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Picked up Carna after a few months and had some fun!
"I be" a wee bit out of shape in that big suit! Anyhow you will witness the Canine Kamura and the Suttle Shoulder Sling in this dramatization!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8QCwPaWLIM


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Nice dog...and your way to young to be out of shape. :grin: :wink:


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> Nice dog...and your way to young to be out of shape. :grin: :wink:


Damn winter beer \\/


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Obed's a bit sloppy, grips not that pushing. U need to do more lion building to increase the dogs confidence away from the handler.



May I suggest a ME dvd,


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Obed's a bit sloppy, grips not that pushing. U need to do more lion building to increase the dogs confidence away from the handler.
> 
> 
> 
> May I suggest a ME dvd,


Thank you for the fabulous suggestion! I have the box set already!
Most master trainers have a pony tail so I'm growing my hair longer!
This shiit is real combat so lesser trainers who think growing a pony will send them to the top better reevaluate and stick to the movies like Steven Segal!


----------



## Megan Bays (Oct 10, 2008)

Carna looked happy to see you again, and I think Nora was having to much fun working Gino!


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

where did the dog go Tim?


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Tammy St. Louis said:


> where did the dog go Tim?


My friend Nora in Ohio for a vacation


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Megan Bays said:


> Carna looked happy to see you again, and I think Nora was having to much fun working Gino!


I don't think Carna wanted to leave Nora!


----------



## nora schlub (Jan 10, 2009)

Timothy Stacy said:


> I don't think Carna wanted to leave Nora!


Yep, I don't think she wanted to leave, she was enjoying getting spoiled for a while! Marsick already misses her.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Thank you for the fabulous suggestion! I have the box set already!
> Most master trainers have a pony tail so I'm growing my hair longer!
> This shiit is real combat so lesser trainers who think growing a pony will send them to the top better reevaluate and stick to the movies like Steven Segal!


 So which is the real hair, the avatar or the vid??


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-5pWuKn2gA&feature=related


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanx for making me laugh.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

David Frost said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-5pWuKn2gA&feature=related



He's a dog trainer too


----------



## Andy Sepulveda (Jun 19, 2010)

Timothy Stacy said:


> He's a dog trainertoo


 

He also trains UFC fighters.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Andy Sepulveda said:


> He also trains UFC fighters.


That's right! Anderson has took some direction! The guy does everything


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Somehow I think SS's ego has not allowed itself to realize hes old and fat! :-o :-# :twisted:

I think I actually belched up a couple of curds in my mouth when Anderson Silva claimed his front kick win over Rua (sp) was specially taught to him by SS. :-&


----------

